# Sniper



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 13:42:47 -0500*
I know a Canadian sniper .. yes they are parker hales .. actually 
reworked Parker Hale 85‘s ... We are supposed to be getting new ones so 
I‘ve heard .. The PSG rifle is SH*T... The sniper I know tried one and 
said they were just crap ..
Shawn
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I know a Canadian sniper .. yes they 
are parker
hales .. actually reworked Parker Hale 85‘s ... We are supposed to be 
getting
new ones so I‘ve heard .. The PSG rifle is SH*T... The sniper I know 
tried one
and said they were just crap .. 
Shawn 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:02:55 GMT*
i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40 sniper 
great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with them 
was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 12:09:08 -0700 *
Guns have wheels
> -----Original Message-----
> From:sgt. RASKUL [SMTP:raskul89@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Wednesday, March 01, 2000 12:03 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:sniper
> 
> i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40 sniper 
> great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with them
> 
> was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 13:15:18 -0600*
Yet another great American phrase "this is my rifle this is my gun pointing to
offending objectone is for shooting one is for Fill in the blank!
Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> Guns have wheels
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: sgt. RASKUL [SMTP:raskul89@hotmail.com]
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 12:03 PM
> > To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject:      sniper
> >
> > i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40 sniper
> > great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with them
> >
> > was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:34:07 GMT*
this is my rifle this is my gun, this is for fighting this is for fun.
-Full Metal Jacket
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"sgt. RASKUL" <raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 19:34:46 GMT*
this is my rifle this is my gun, this is for fighting this is for fun.
-Full Metal Jacket
another one,
ONE SHOT, ONE KILL
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jamie Wilson <jbwilson@uss-exchange.student-serv.ualberta.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 13:05:51 -0700 *
Which "Ranger DIVISION" were you with in the US there Sgt.?  Where did
you go to sniper school, which class and who were the cadre?
I‘d be interested to hear.
JW
ex 2/75 Ranger REG‘T
> -----Original Message-----
> From:sgt. RASKUL [SMTP:raskul89@HOTMAIL.COM]
> Sent:Wednesday, March 01, 2000 12:03 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:sniper
> 
> i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40
> sniper 
> great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with
> them 
> was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Warrant Bonin" <wo3018@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 15:30:25 EST*
Or are mounted on a ship... =
J-L
>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: sniper
>Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 12:09:08 -0700
>
>Guns have wheels
>
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From:sgt. RASKUL [SMTP:raskul89@hotmail.com]
> > Sent:Wednesday, March 01, 2000 12:03 PM
> > To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject:sniper
> >
> > i was one of three snipers of my outfit in the rangers. i used M40 
>sniper
> > great gun. i don‘t know if Canada has that because last i served with 
>them
> >
> > was in 89. but this sniper kicks *** .
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 11:33:05 -0500*
For the inquiry from the Griffith family
    You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods? After
monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came out of
the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
Dave Willard CD
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 10:34:14 -0700*
--------------1310FFB2EDF62EFC70281DDD
Dave
Be afraid... be very afraid  -
Francois
dave wrote:
> For the inquiry from the Griffith family
>
>     You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods? After
> monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came out of
> the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
> unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
>
> Dave Willard CD
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------1310FFB2EDF62EFC70281DDD
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------1310FFB2EDF62EFC70281DDD--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 15:23:53 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Is that a joke?  :-0
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
Sent: Thursday, March 2, 2000 12:34
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Sniper talk
Dave
Be afraid... be very afraid  -
Francois
dave wrote:
> For the inquiry from the Griffith family
>
>     You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods?
After
> monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came out
of
> the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
> unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
>
> Dave Willard CD
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
RE: Sniper talk
Is that a joke? :-0
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
Sent: Thursday, March 2, 2000 12:34
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Sniper talk
Dave
Be afraid... be very afraid -
Francois
dave wrote:
gt For the inquiry from the Griffith family
gt
gt You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods? After
gt monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came out of
gt the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
gt unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
gt
gt Dave Willard CD
gt
gt --------------------------------------------------------
gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
gt to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
gt message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 14:58:22 -0700*
--------------50BF28F56C34766BD16E99E0
Gosh this is getting confusing...It is for Dave... read his message at
the bottom of this one... sigh...
Francois
Todd Harris wrote:
>
>
> Is that a joke?  :-0
>
> Todd Harris
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> Sent: Thursday, March 2, 2000 12:34
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Sniper talk
>
> Dave
>
> Be afraid... be very afraid  -
>
> Francois
>
>
> dave wrote:
>
> > For the inquiry from the Griffith family
> >
> >     You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the
> woods? After
> > monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something
> came out of
> > the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security
> of an
> > unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
> >
> > Dave Willard CD
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
--------------50BF28F56C34766BD16E99E0
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------50BF28F56C34766BD16E99E0--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sheldon Littlewolfe" <sheldonlittlewolfe@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 16:34:03 PST*
I would like to be a sniper for the U.S army
>From: "Todd Harris" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "‘army@cipherlogic.on.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: Sniper talk
>Date: Thu, 2 Mar 2000 15:23:53 -0500
>
>Is that a joke?  :-0
>
>Todd Harris
>
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
>Sent: Thursday, March 2, 2000 12:34
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Sniper talk
>
>
>Dave
>
>Be afraid... be very afraid  -
>
>Francois
>
>
>
>dave wrote:
>
> > For the inquiry from the Griffith family
> >
> >     You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods?
>After
> > monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came 
>out
>of
> > the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
> > unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
> >
> > Dave Willard CD
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 10:12:46 -0800*
Dave:
        Are you suggesting my old LCpl in 1958 was right?
   "You slide further on BS then gravel."
Keith Lawson
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:33 AM
Subject: Sniper talk
> For the inquiry from the Griffith family
>
>     You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods?
After
> monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came out
of
> the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
> unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
>
> Dave Willard CD
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 11:58:31 -0500 *
Keith
Twelve years later he made M/Cpl
Clive
-----Original Message-----
From: Lawson [mailto:kplawson@csolve.net]
Sent: March 3, 2000 1:13 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Sniper talk
Dave:
        Are you suggesting my old LCpl in 1958 was right?
   "You slide further on BS then gravel."
Keith Lawson
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:33 AM
Subject: Sniper talk
> For the inquiry from the Griffith family
>
>     You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods?
After
> monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came out
of
> the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
> unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
>
> Dave Willard CD
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Sun, 5 Mar 2000 13:42:15 -0800*
Clive
I thought he got to be a Hellyer Cpl in 67
Keith
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 8:58 AM
Subject: RE: Sniper talk
> Keith
>
> Twelve years later he made M/Cpl
>
> Clive
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Lawson [mailto:kplawson@csolve.net]
> Sent: March 3, 2000 1:13 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Sniper talk
>
>
> Dave:
>         Are you suggesting my old LCpl in 1958 was right?
>    "You slide further on BS then gravel."
>
> Keith Lawson
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: dave 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:33 AM
> Subject: Sniper talk
>
>
> > For the inquiry from the Griffith family
> >
> >     You were wondering why these that sniper came out of the woods?
> After
> > monitoring this forum‘s recent chit chat I would agree something came
out
> of
> > the woods alright, but a sniper? I tend to think not! The security of an
> > unseen entity can send the imagination into hypercreativity.
> >
> > Dave Willard CD
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

